# À table !



## DearPrudence

Merhaba 

Juste par curiosité, je me demandais si en turc, il y avait une expression pour dire "*À table !*", qui est l'expression que l'on utilise pour prévenir les autres membres de la famille que le repas est prêt et qu'il est temps d'aller s'asseoir à table pour manger.
Je suppose que "Masaya" n'est pas vraiment idiomatique.

Merci


----------



## _Ozgur_

Même si cela n'est pas idiomatique, vous pouvez dire "masaya"
Les autres alternatives peuvent être:

"Haydi masaya"
"Haydi masaya buyrun"
"Haydi sofraya"
"Haydi sofraya buyrun"

C'est ce que je peux imaginer pour l'instant.


----------



## Rallino

Et quand il reste encore quelques membres qui sont toujours occupés à surfer l'internet sur leur téléphone, tu peux toujours crier :   "MASAYA, DEDİM!" (j'ai dit  « à table  » !)


----------



## DearPrudence

Ah ah, merci 
_Ozgur_, si, comme tu le laisses entendre, ce n'est pas très idiomatique, existe-t-il une phrase plus idiomatique qui s'éloignerait peut-être de la forme française, genre "Venez manger !", "Le repas est prêt/servi !" ?


----------



## _Ozgur_

Je ne peux pas imaginer une phrase idiomatique pour le moment.

"Vener manger" ça veut dire: yemeğe gelin.
"Le repas est prêt" ça veut dire: yemek hazır.
"Le repas est servi" ça veut dire: yemek servis edildi (dans ce cas là, on ne utilise pas cette expression). 

Si vous pouvez écrire en Anglais, les autres membres de forum peuvent vous aider.


----------



## DearPrudence

Thanks, _Ozgur_ 

The thing is, as you can see in the link to the French-English dictionary above "À table !" doesn't really have a single translation into English. So sometimes, it is better not to translate through this language to translate into a third language (eg: Turkish).
For instance, using English to translate "À table !" into Italian would be quite absurd and counterproductive, as the Italians use the same literal translation as us. So it would be confusing to introduce English here (with phrases like "Dinner is served") and that's why I asked in French directly, also knowing that Rallino, for instance, speaks great French, and I am sure other Turkish speakers do as well 

*But fair enough. In Turkish, do you use a phrase to call your relatives to sit down at the table when lunch/dinner has been served?*


----------



## Resneli

Türkçe forumunun dili İngilizce mi? Türkçe forumuna katılmak için İngilizce bilmek ön şartı mı var? İngilizce yazarsa diğer üyelerin de anlayabileceğinden emin misiniz? Daha önce forumun dilinin Türkçe olduğu konusundaki uyarılarıma "nezaket icabı" soruyu soranın dilinde yanıt yazıldığı cevabı verilmişti de o yüzden soruyorum. Sanırım böyle bir uyarı yapılacaksa Türkçe dilinde yazmaya davet etmek daha yerinde olur. Sorunun cevabına gelince "masa hazır, buyurun" herhalde en çok kullanılan ifadedir ancak Fransızcada olduğu gibi tek bir kalıp yok bu durum için.


----------



## _Ozgur_

Soruyu soran kişi Türkçeyi iyi bilmiyor olabilir, onun için İngilizce daha uygun olur diye düşündüm.


----------

